
URI Object Notation (UON): Generic Syntax - based2
http://juneau.apache.org/site/apidocs-8.1.2/doc-files/rfc_uon.txt
======
based2
[http://juneau.apache.org/site/apidocs-8.1.2/overview-
summary...](http://juneau.apache.org/site/apidocs-8.1.2/overview-
summary.html#juneau-marshall.UonDetails)

